# Filleting knives



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I have two good quality fillet knives but both are only I guess standard 15 cm blades. Sometimes especially on bigger fish I feel like a bigger blade might be handy especially when skinning large fillets. Was just after opinions as to whether a larger blade would be worth it. Mostly for snapper


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I have one of the big shimano 27cm knives for skinning, keep it sharp and it works well.
My other knives are flexible stainless blades of various breeds.....probably the Rapala extendable job gets most work on the smaller fish...apart from whiting...I have a favorite whiting knife that is no longer made with a blade that is only 6mm wide.

Knives do not need to be expensive at all for a decent blade. Softer blades are much easier to touch up and preferred for lots of cutting over harder blades that take ten times the effort to keep whetted.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

The best fillet knives are long, thin, and strong. Best bet is to pick up a used carbon steel model from ebay. Look for made in Japan--in fact sushi knives are ideal for filleting. If you make the investment of 120$ + you'll get an excellent quality knife that will hold a good edge, and with care won't rust. Other composite knives are more rust resistant, but nothing holds an edge like carbon steel.

This one, found on ebay, is german made but is exceptional. Not cheap, but worth what its going for.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Custom-Vin ... 4439272%26

cheers
starling


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

For skinning larger fish, a deeper blade like a ham slicer, long curved butcher's or even a large chef's knife will do the business over a filleting blade. Keep the filleting blades for filleting (Once they hit the knob 2/3 down the bigger snapper's backs they get hammered anyway).
I use 2 or 3 different knives for different jobs when knocking up bigger fish.

My old man's a retired chef so we have plenty of fantabulous knives floating around (sabatier, oppenheimer, gustav emil ern etc). My favorite all round fishing/filleting knife is available from BCF for about $15.00 believe it or not.
In the knife section at BCF there are two poorly packaged knives marketed by Wilson tackle, in plastic bags with cardboard tops (?). The white handled knife in the white sheath is a 'ZEST' knife with the markings 'super edge - Japan' on the blade. They are just the right balance between a light amount of blade rust and the ability to be touched up beautifully on a steel, and are used by pro fishos the world over. I guarantee they box well above their price and are heaps better than the more expensive rebadged crap by the big name tackle companies on the same shelf.....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

A very timely topic for me, I broke mine a few days ago when the blade protruded through the crate I had it in and got snapped off when I movedmthe crate.

Think I might go for one of those white handled cheapies mentioned above. BCF have them listed online for $26.95 rather than $15 but I'm cool with that.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

I ran a thread on this very topic a wile back and Big Gee put me onto Swibo knives, too dear in the tackle shops bought mine on Ebay 150mm semi flexible boning knife $34 delivered.
Big Gee also made mention of getting a good steel (as important as the knife) lucky I had an old butcher find me a 2nd hand one at the markets.
knife stays so sharp you can literally shave the hairs on your arm with it.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Swibo is the other brand which pops up all the time in conversations, might see if I can find one of them online, saves me a trip to Townsville to buy one of the others.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

bildad said:


> I ran a thread on this very topic a wile back and Big Gee put me onto Swibo knives, too dear in the tackle shops bought mine on Ebay 150mm semi flexible boning knife $34 delivered.
> Big Gee also made mention of getting a good steel (as important as the knife) lucky I had an old butcher find me a 2nd hand one at the markets.
> knife stays so sharp you can literally shave the hairs on your arm with it.


Would that be the 6" boning knife on the following page at $27.86?


----------

